# Ok..I give up...WHERE ARE THEY ????



## LA_Rick (Oct 20, 2008)

Admitedly I am in my 50´s but nowhere near dead yet! So....where are they?

I like to go out and enjoy a glass or 2 or 3 or 4 of the old whatever, but I like to so in the company of WOMEN! Where are they?

Going to a SMOKEY Bar with a bunch of OLD MEN is not my idea of having fun! Hence, I have stopped going completely. And please don´t tell me I have to go to Church to see women. I was an Altar Boy for years and I´ve had enough masses behind me to assure me of a place in heaven.

Are there any women that go out to bars in Madrid? Or are they all at home waiting for there boring husbands to come home after drinking and smoking with their buddies down at the local bar and watching futbol or whatever that silly game is!

I guess I´ll have to search fro my local English/Irish Pub...is that it?

Any such thing as a Piano Bar? Getting REAL BORED already! I need CHICKS to survive....I´m a Los Angeles Native and I thought there would be plenty here...boy was I wrong!

HELP!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

You need to go on the Xtreme Intense Course, "An Expat Guide to Getting to Know Local Women" He seems to be something of an expert or at least he seems obsessed with it. 
I think he offers discount rates to ExpatForum members and the last figure I heard was about 3,800 euros for the two hour session. Seems cheap at twice the price!

The only issue is that the theory taught in the course is all based on his Don Quijote trail through Spain in search of sub-30s guapitas. You may be looking for someone a little more mature. 

I note you are in Madrid. Keep your hands off Ana Obregón please!!


----------



## LA_Rick (Oct 20, 2008)

*Dude!*



SteveHall said:


> You need to go on the Xtreme Intense Course, "An Expat Guide to Getting to Know Local Women" He seems to be something of an expert or at least he seems obsessed with it.
> I think he offers discount rates to ExpatForum members and the last figure I heard was about 3,800 euros for the two hour session. Seems cheap at twice the price!
> 
> The only issue is that the theory taught in the course is all based on his Don Quijote trail through Spain in search of sub-30s guapitas. You may be looking for someone a little more mature.
> ...


Are you serious...like I´m gonna pay some bonehead 3800 Euros for chicks? Not a chance. I´ve already had two ex-wives and I have paid enough over my life time. Actually, you´re right, I´m looking for an older woman...one with no kids living at home. Could have hooked up with a Britney Spears look alike but she looked at me all google eyed when I told her I had a 4 bedroom Chalet all to myself...she had a kid! No......not going to happen...I can just see that now...while I´m at work she has her boyfriend over during the day and when i´m at home I get to babysit the kid......I am American....that does not mean I´m STUPID....well...at least not me anyway!

Donde estan?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

You are Amercian? You guys voted for Bush. 

Now tell me you are not stupid and that you won't fall for Xtreme's transparent charms.


----------



## maro4me (Feb 4, 2009)

*hi*



LA_Rick said:


> Are you serious...like I´m gonna pay some bonehead 3800 Euros for chicks? Not a chance. I´ve already had two ex-wives and I have paid enough over my life time. Actually, you´re right, I´m looking for an older woman...one with no kids living at home. Could have hooked up with a Britney Spears look alike but she looked at me all google eyed when I told her I had a 4 bedroom Chalet all to myself...she had a kid! No......not going to happen...I can just see that now...while I´m at work she has her boyfriend over during the day and when i´m at home I get to babysit the kid......I am American....that does not mean I´m STUPID....well...at least not me anyway!
> 
> Donde estan?


you seem a very arrogant person have you asked yourself why you cant find women is it maybe your attitude i wouldnt entertain you with your attitude


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

maro4me said:


> you seem a very arrogant person have you asked yourself why you cant find women is it maybe your attitude i wouldnt entertain you with your attitude



Yes, I woud agree with that - reading your comments! So maybe they see you coming and run out the back door!! LOL

Jo


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

This is a little off topic but Spike Milligan once put an add in the paper that went something like this.

Wanted, rich elderly widow


Objecive






Murder

Believe it or not he received some replies.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Rick - How many do you want? - Madrid is FULL of them.

I know a fair few Spanish "girls" on their early 40's. Some are even single - and not unattractive. Beware the tall glamorous ones near Capitan Haya - loads are in fact blokes.

But - you need to find somewhere that is not frequented by ex-pats to find "real" Spanish girls!. There's a reason (if those I know are typical) - many do not speak English - Over 50's will have learned French as their "second" language - but will never have used it anyway!.

Smoke is (I'm afraid) going to be part and parcel of it. LATE hours ime is part of it too. I don't do smoke or late. - ime they also tend to party in "packs".

Piano bar - well it's one not as such - But look up Café Central. Live Jazz.


----------



## crockett (Feb 4, 2009)

Supermarkets are full of good looking women!Get the trolly and chat


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

*ref oh stop it my side hurts*



LA_Rick said:


> Are you serious...like I´m gonna pay some bonehead 3800 Euros for chicks? Not a chance. I´ve already had two ex-wives and I have paid enough over my life time. Actually, you´re right, I´m looking for an older woman...one with no kids living at home. Could have hooked up with a Britney Spears look alike but she looked at me all google eyed when I told her I had a 4 bedroom Chalet all to myself...she had a kid! No......not going to happen...I can just see that now...while I´m at work she has her boyfriend over during the day and when i´m at home I get to babysit the kid......I am American....that does not mean I´m STUPID....well...at least not me anyway!
> 
> Donde estan?


never in my entire life have a laughed so much as when i read that
dont stop it no my sides are killing me


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

I knew there was a good reason why I left America and married a Brit. Typical American (California) male.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

*ok..I give up...where are they????*



LA_Rick said:


> Admitedly I am in my 50´s but nowhere near dead yet! So....where are they?
> 
> I like to go out and enjoy a glass or 2 or 3 or 4 of the old whatever, but I like to so in the company of WOMEN! Where are they?
> 
> ...


hi, La-rick
why don't you start an online dateing agency, you can be your 1st customer
griz616


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

LA_Rick said:


> Are you serious...like I´m gonna pay some bonehead 3800 Euros for chicks?




What's happenin' Rick my man? You can't get the NASCAR channel and it's pushed you over the edge?
PM Steve Hall for the venues of all the Line Dancing classes in your area.....or even better, get the goddam banjo out boy!
Yeehaa!


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

Come on guys remember he is a Yankee and from California. Once he slows down and learns the European way he will chill out.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I like the posted comment 'they voted for Bush'. Made me laugh. But remember, although they did vote for Bush (or probably not when we remember the Florida vote count farce) they have now seen sense and have voted for someone who, at least for now, seems like a decent human being. I was in New York 6 years ago on honeymoon and we spoke to dozens of native New Yorkers and not one of them had anything good to say about Bush. LA Rick - seems to me you are going the right way about not meeting any women. Like previous posts have suggested, they see you coming and run a mile. Chill out!!!


----------



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> never in my entire life have a laughed so much as when i read that
> dont stop it no my sides are killing me


Haha Hey LARICK..re: Steve Hall's offer of XTREME's "course"...can you say I-R-O-N-Y???


----------

